# Youth Rossi Matched Pair .243 / 20 gauge



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Rossi matched pair for youth in .243 and 20 gauge. The .243 has less than 50 rounds through it, and the 20 gauge between 200-300. They are essentially new. Scope not included. $225 for the
pair. I also have 114 rounds of 20 gauge 1 oz trap loads I would sell for an additional $100


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sold!


----------

